# Hackintosh dans un boitier mac pro



## doudee (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible d'assembler un hackintosh dans un boitier vide d'un mac pro ou d'un powermac ?


----------



## Chrone (19 Août 2011)

pourquoi cela ne le serait pas ?


----------



## doudee (19 Août 2011)

Je voulais savoir s'il est facile de trouver les bons composants pouvant loger aisément dans les emplacements des boitiers mac


----------



## lemarseillais23 (20 Août 2011)

Si tu mets les composants qu'il faut, ça sera un pc comme un autre, du coup, y'a plus qu'à essayer le hackintosh


----------



## ashurao (23 Août 2011)

C'est une opération réalisable, mais pas vraiment simple. Il faut que je retrouve les liens, mais je peux te dire que cette opération c'est faite au prix de certains choix, esthétiques ou techniques


----------

